# What kind of music do you like to listen to the most?



## yayaurasaya (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi, I'm a music lover and I like to listen to pop music the most. The melody in pop ballads is gentle, deep and easy to enter. I especially like the song "Friday" by singer Riton & Nightcrawlers. I have set this song as ringtone for incoming calls on my phone. And you, what music do you like and what is your favorite ringtone?


----------



## jamejirayu (Nov 18, 2020)

The song I like to listen the most is "Reasons - Mimi Webb". I often listen here: https://beltonengratis.net/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite songs based on six decades of listening, in alphabetical order:

A coral room (Kate Bush)
A gentleman's excuse me (Fish)
A routine day (Klaatu)
Adia (Sarah McLachlan)
Afscheid (Robert Long)
After the goldrush (k.d. lang)
Amber waves (Tori Amos)
America (Simon and Garfunkel)
American Pie (Don McLean)
American tune (Paul Simon)
An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc./Tony Banks)
Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
Angie (Rolling Stones)
Anne (Kayak)
Ashes to ashes (David Bowie)
At seventeen (Janis Ian)
Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
Bat out of hell (Meat Loaf)
Bedshaped (Keane)
Belfast child (Simple Minds)
Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
Biko (Peter Gabriel)
Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
Breaking us in two (Joe Jackson)
Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
By this river (Brian Eno)
Carpet crawlers (Genesis)
Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
China (Tori Amos)
Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
Cup of coffee (Garbage)
Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
Dead bird flies forever (Kayak)
Desperado (Eagles)
Diamonds on the soles of her feet (Paul Simon)
Do it again (Steely Dan)
Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
Drive home (Steven Wilson)
Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
Entangled (Genesis)
Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
Firth of Fifth (Steve Hackett)
For Emily whenever I may find her - live (Simon and Garfunkel)
Forbidden colours (David Sylvian)
Fragile (Sting)
Ghosts (Japan)
Give up your guns (Buoys)
Gold dust (Tori Amos)
Gollum's song (Emilíana Torrini)
Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
Heartattack in a layby (Porcupine Tree)
Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
Hey little girl (Icehouse)
Homeless (Paul Simon)
Hotel California (Eagles)
Hou me vast (Volumia!)
Hurt (Johnny Cash)
I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
I need to be in love (Carpenters)
I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
I'm Mandy fly me (10CC)
I'm not in love (10 CC)
I've been high (REM)
It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
Jeder's manchmohl einsam (Wolfgang Niedecken)
Jesse (Janis Ian)
Julia dream (Pink Floyd)
Julie with... (Brian Eno)
July morning (Uriah Heep)
Kathy's song - live (Simon and Garfunkel)
Kayleigh (Marillion)
Killer queen (Queen)
Kites (Simon Dupree and the Big Sound)
Kristallnaach (BAP)
L'adolescente (Yves Duteil & Jeanne Moreau)
Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
Listening wind (Talking Heads)
Love of my life (Queen)
Lover's cross (Jim Croce)
Lyin' eyes (Eagles)
Mad man moon (Genesis)
Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
Merlin (Kayak)
Michèle (Gérard Lenorman)
Miss Sarajevo (Passengers)
Mother stands for comfort (Kate Bush)
My ashes (Porcupine Tree)
My immortal (Evanescence)
New year's day (U2)
Nightporter (Japan)
Ninane (Kayak)
Northern lights (Renaissance)
Not here not now (Joe Jackson)
Nothing compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)
Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
Oh yeah (Roxy Music)
Old and wise (Alan Parsons Project)
On the border (Al Stewart)
One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
Pariah (Steven Wilson)
Perfect day (Lou Reed)
Pride - In the name of love (U2)
Private investigations (Dire Straits)
Promises (Cranberries)
Real men (Joe Jackson)
Red skies over paradise (Fischer-Z)
Renee (Talk Talk)
Ripples (Genesis)
Routine (Steven Wilson)
Running up that hill (Kate Bush)
Samba pa ti (Santana)
San Jacinto - live (Peter Gabriel)
Scarborough Fair - Canticle (Simon and Garfunkel)
Sebastian (Cockney Rebel)
Second life syndrome (Riverside)
She's leaving home (Beatles)
Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
Song to the siren (This Mortal Coil)
Space oddity (David Bowie)
Starlight dancer (Kayak)
Stars (Janis Ian)
Steppin' out (Joe Jackson)
Stimmen im Wind (Juliane Werding)
Strange (Tori Amos)
Street spirit [fade out] (Radiohead)
Sultans of swing (Dire Straits)
Supper's ready (Genesis)
Supper's ready (Steve Hackett)
Suzanne (Peter Gabriel)
Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
Tauschen gegen dich (Die Toten Hosen)
Tears in heaven (Eric Clapton)
Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
Tell me (Camel)
Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
Testament (Boudewijn de Groot)
That ole devil called love (Alison Moyet)
The cinema show - Aisle of plenty (Genesis)
The closest thing to crazy (Katie Melua)
The eagle will rise again (Alan Parsons Project)
The first time ever I saw your face (Roberta Flack)
The fog (Kate Bush )
The lamia (Genesis)
The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush)
The ministry of lost souls (Dream Theater)
The ninth wave (Kate Bush)
The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
The rhythm of the heat - live (Peter Gabriel)
The sky moves sideways (Porcupine Tree)
The sound of silence (Disturbed)
The sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
The Watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
The winner takes it all (ABBA)
These dreams (Jim Croce)
They dance alone (Sting)
This masquerade (Carpenters)
Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
Tian Tang (Tengger)
Time (Pink Floyd)
Time (Tori Amos)
Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
Time of the season (Zombies)
Tintagel (Kayak)
Torn (Natalie Imbruglia)
Träume (Françoise Hardy)
Tunnel of love (Dire Straits)
Uncertain smile (The The)
Under African skies (Paul Simon)
Under pressure (Queen and David Bowie)
Under your thumb (Godley and Creme)
Une fille aux yeux clairs (Michel Sardou)
Vienna (Ultravox)
Vigil (Fish)
Vincent (Don McLean)
Virginia plain (Roxy Music)
Visions of China (Japan)
Wake me up when September ends (Green Day)
Wallflower (Peter Gabriel)
Where or when (Bryan Ferry)
White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
Wildflower (Skylark)
Wind of change (Scorpions with Berlin Philharmonic)
Winter (Tori Amos)
With or without you (U2)
Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
You have been loved (George Michael)
You needed me (Anne Murray)
You're my best friend (Queen)
Zhi shao hai you ni (Sandy Lam)
Zombie (Cranberries)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I have quite a wide range of likes from Baroque to big band swing & jazz, but for the most part excluding classics from 1800 onwards and pop music from about 1955 onwards and almost everything post 1980


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> My favourite songs based on six decades of listening, in alphabetical order:


Wow. That's pretty comprehensive.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nothing. I don't listen to old favorites that much. I prefer constant variety. I go through my temporary phases. I might be listening to a lot of opera for a few weeks and then I might switch to folk music or jazz.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow. That's pretty comprehensive.


I've been making and updating lists like this every few years since 1973.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I still listen to Classical the most. But in other genres my favourites are:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*What kind of music do you like to listen to the most?*

The kind kind. I find the unkind kind rather ... unkind to my ears and sensibilities.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

yayaurasaya said:


> Hi, I'm a music lover and I like to listen to pop music the most. The melody in pop ballads is gentle, deep and easy to enter. I especially like the song "Friday" by singer Riton & Nightcrawlers. I have set this song as ringtone for incoming calls on my phone. And you, what music do you like and what is your favorite ringtone?


Consider me a bit dubious about the motives behind this original post.

A new member, with only one post, of an unknown artist and song, on a classical music forum.

I am sorry if I am off base, but this is very typical behavior of someone trying promote their own music. If so, not the most honest way to introduce oneself to a new forum.


----------

